# poppular conspîracy theory in classical world that were true or false???



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Salieri killed mozart is the most poppular one
name it here i dont know mutch aboutconspiracy in classical world, what is horse crap and what happen to be founded truth or a hidden reality.


:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Salieri killed mozart is the most poppular one
> name it here i dont know mutch aboutconspiracy in classical world, what is horse crap and what happen to be founded truth or a hidden reality.
> 
> :tiphat:


Just rumours, nothing is ever proved.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

it's all undoubtedly true


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Berlioz once set a box Havana cigars on fire on the doorstep of a hostile critic -- which had the unintended consequence of winning the critic over when the smell caused all the rats in his basement to run away.


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

The Symphonie Fantastique by Berlioz was a Israeli false flag operation designed to undermine Viennese Classicism. PROVE I'M WRONG! (Just joking, obviously)


----------

